# Has anyone here “smelled Jesus”???



## MMasztal (Apr 19, 2011)

In our last school Chapel, the wife of one of our teachers (a non-seminary trained Pentacostal youth pastor) spoke on prayer. During the talk she stated that while in Israel, she “smelled Jesus” . It was a sweet smell as she described it. Like nothing she had ever smelled. She said she leaned toward the persons on either side to determine whether it might have been a perfume they were wearing, but it wasn’t them, so it must have been Jesus.

Some of the students were astonished at this comment. I guess there’s a new spiritual gift. The gift of smelling the divine. 

You can’t even make this stuff up.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Quatchu (Apr 19, 2011)

Sounds like something my mother in law would say. Her many comments either make me face palm or want to laugh hysterically because of the insanity.


----------



## lynnie (Apr 19, 2011)

Ugh. Paul Cox at Aslans place is a charismatic speaker on the crazy circuit and they are all into this. We used to know a lady that claimed to smell the demons and/or holy spirit at her church. 

Aslan's Place

_Hebrews 5:14 says practice is necessary. We’re to practice the use of our senses.” The goal of this practice is to train our five physical senses to distinguish between good and evil.

Evangelicals commonly teach discernment as an intellectual process of analysis and application of biblical principles leading to logical conclusions. The writer of Hebrews, it seems, flies directly in the face of that understanding. Discernment is described as a sensory rather than an intellectual process. How can this be? 

Although some translations, including the NIV, render Hebrews 5:14 as train themselves, the Greek is most accurately translated as train (or exercise) their senses. The text refers specifically to the five physical senses of touch, hearing, smell, sight, and taste. 

The writer of Hebrews is saying discernment operates through the physical senses. Discernment is tested with the mind by rightly applying Scripture. This insight completed the jigsaw puzzle of understanding for the prayer teams and me. 

I catalogued their experiences, “Team members have had physical reactions to the presence of demons, angels, witchcraft, spiritual powers and authorities….They’ve smelled sulfur and rotting garbage…I have heard the Lord speak my name. I have worked with people who have heard the Lord speak audibly, angels sing, demons talk and laugh, and the sound of horses’ hooves thundering by.” _

If you read through some of the articles at his site, it is a real eye opener to think that crowds go to hear this stuff. Its astonishing what can pass for Christianity.


----------



## Curt (Apr 19, 2011)

Really, truly sad.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 19, 2011)

In my opinion, the whole idea stinks.


----------



## MMasztal (Apr 19, 2011)

AThornquist said:


> In my opinion, the whole idea stinks.



Good one.  I should have seen that one coming!

---------- Post added at 02:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 AM ----------




lynnie said:


> Ugh. Paul Cox at Aslans place is a charismatic speaker on the crazy circuit and they are all into this. We used to know a lady that claimed to smell the demons and/or holy spirit at her church.


 
I checked out the link. Wow! I’m growing to view these “anointings” (as they call them) as a form of neo-gnosticism.


----------



## threehappypenguins (Apr 19, 2011)

"Slap your neighbor and say '*I'M AN AMAZON WOMAN!!!'* --T.D. Jakes

Moral of the story: Charismatics say all sorts of bizarre things.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 19, 2011)

I think I've smelled that before as well, but it was at Disney World. I was in line for one of the rides and some teens in front of us were passing around a funny looking cigarette. It had a unique sweet smell to it. But it most certainly wasn't our Lord.


----------



## Curt (Apr 19, 2011)

```
For we are to God the aroma of Christ among those who are being saved and those who are perishing. 2 Cor. 2:15
```

Do you suppose she was smelling Christians?


----------



## ooguyx (Apr 19, 2011)

This reminds me of the "Left Leg Anointing" seen here: http://www.bible.ca/tongues-TACF-mary-audrey-left-leg-anointing.ram
Video summary: a woman runs at some people from the stage, kicks her left leg and screams "more Jesus." People are instantly slain in the spirit.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 20, 2011)

I smell something, but I don't think it is Jesus.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't think that people in Bible times would have smelled very nice, somehow...


----------



## tlharvey7 (Apr 20, 2011)

when we read of desciptions of heaven... being in the presence of the Lamb and the marriage feast... does the scriptures ever use the sense of smell in it's description? i know we shall see, hear and taste... but smell? 
curious as to the answer here...
maybe it is sulphur and brimstone she is smelling?


----------



## Jeffriesw (Apr 20, 2011)

Sometimes I don't know wether I should laugh or cry when I read these type of stories. On one hand it is hilarious what people will fall for when going from one experience to the next, always looking for the next great liver shiver. 
But yet the obvious deception is heartbreaking to see.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 20, 2011)

lynnie said:


> Ugh. Paul Cox at Aslans place is a charismatic speaker on the crazy circuit and they are all into this. We used to know a lady that claimed to smell the demons and/or holy spirit at her church.
> 
> Aslan's Place
> 
> ...


 
I almost forgot about this junk. I hope to never personally encounter it again.

In the past, I have found that a lot of the crazy stuff is repackaged/relabeled stuff mentioned in some pseudepigrapha writings and some really bogus interpretations of scripture to support it.


----------



## jawyman (Apr 20, 2011)

As the Psalms serve as a witness to Christ Psalm 45:6-8 come to mind:

Your throne, O God, is forever and ever.
The scepter of your kingdom is a scepter of uprightness;
you have loved righteousness and hated wickedness.
Therefore God, your God, has anointed you
with the oil of gladness beyond your companions;
your robes are all fragrant with myrrh and aloes and cassia.
From ivory palaces stringed instruments make you glad;
(Psalm 45:6-8 ESV)

Make me think of Christ's anointing at Bethany before His death. I do not however, think I can "smell" Him whilst I pray. 

Interesting post.


----------

